# Save 1/3 on Hayfever plus Free Kit



## Smashbox (6 Jun 2009)

Save 1/3 of the price on selected Hayfever Remedies at Boots

Includes :

Piriton
Clarityn
Cetrine Allergy
Zirtek


*ALSO*

When you buy any Hayfever remedy, you get a FREE Hayfever kit


----------



## Fatphrog (6 Jun 2009)

What's in the free hayfever kit?


----------



## Smashbox (6 Jun 2009)

I *believe* it to include a handy pack of tissues, a sample of 'breathe right' strips for the nose and some Boots suncream. You would really have to check instore for more details.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Jun 2009)

They did something similar last year and it included eye drops rather than suncream.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jun 2009)

Ah thanks Sue Ellen, it looked to me like a sachet of suncream but I am unsure


----------



## Cahir (8 Jun 2009)

They didn't give me the free hayfever kit on Friday - feckers!


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Jun 2009)

Ditto, Cahir - they told me they were out of stock.  Still, 1/3 off the price of hayfever remedies is not to be sneezed at


----------



## Cahir (8 Jun 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> Ditto, Cahir - they told me they were out of stock.  Still, 1/3 off the price of hayfever remedies is not to be sneezed at



Especially as my local pharmacy has recently added over a euro onto the price of Clarityn.  I won't be going back there.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jun 2009)

Cahir, did they give you a reason why? Can you pick it up at a later time Celty?

I know in my local Boots, they didn't have the 'freebie' I was entitled to at the time and they told me to call back the following week!


----------



## Cahir (8 Jun 2009)

I didn't realise that there was meant to be a free kit.  I was just happy enough to get 1/3 off.  I'll ask about it next time.


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Jun 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Cahir, did they give you a reason why? Can you pick it up at a later time Celty?
> 
> I know in my local Boots, they didn't have the 'freebie' I was entitled to at the time and they told me to call back the following week!


 
I never thought to ask.  Must pop in next time I'm passing and see if they have any in stock yet.

Btw, I think you're right on the contents of the kit - I'm pretty certain I saw a little sachet of sunscreen in it.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Jun 2009)

Thanks Celty. 

Ah cahir cahir cahir. Ya have to read my posts ya know!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cahir (9 Jun 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Thanks Celty.
> 
> Ah cahir cahir cahir. Ya have to read my posts ya know!!!!!!!!



I know!  But last week I couldn't see much through my runny hayfevered eyes!  I might pop into boots today and stock up for the rest of the Summer.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jun 2009)

Its a good price alright. Do you visit the UK at all? I stock up on Piriton liquid that isn't for sale here and I find that much better than the tablets.

Just another alternative.


----------



## Cahir (9 Jun 2009)

Last time I went up North I bought about 8 packs and every time I go abroad I stock up as they're so much cheaper.  I can't use Piriton though as it makes me extremely drowsy.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Jun 2009)

Cahir said:


> Last time I went up North I bought about 8 packs and every time I go abroad I stock up as they're so much cheaper.  I can't use Piriton though as it makes me extremely drowsy.


Isn't that meant to be the difference between the cheap and more expensive hay fever medicines?  The dearer ones don't normally leave one drowsy.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Jun 2009)

I find Piriton the best to be honest. I tried Zirtek which is once a day and I didnt think it as good.


----------



## tara83 (12 Jun 2009)

Cahir said:


> Last time I went up North I bought about 8 packs and every time I go abroad I stock up as they're so much cheaper. I can't use Piriton though as it makes me extremely drowsy.


 
I was up in Asda last week and the generic version of Clarityn was available.  On special 2 packs of 7 for £1.  Alot cheaper than Clarityn here and the same ingredients.  I usually stock up if I'm up north and also if I'm in the US where the generic versions are readily available as well.  I can't ever find them in the Republic


----------

